# Monash University



## nakul_ict (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have one doubt and I am sure that I am at the right place for its solution. I have received an offer from Monash University for Masters in Business Information Systems. Anyone has any idea about the course, faculty, career prospects, university life and the comparison to the same degree of other colleges like Univ of Melb and ANU? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

No specific Idea. But the University is good. Are u applied as International student or with any other Visa?

University of Melbourne is No:1 ranked unversity. you may get jobs after the course if ur results in the course are good.

all the best


----------



## nakul_ict (Oct 19, 2012)

I am planning to take student visa for de same.
Was curious about the image of Monash univ among the local employers n the local students...any idea??


----------



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

hi

as per my knowledge of dicussions with friends the following universities are good and locally also well reputation for job market: 

University of Melbourne, Melbourne
Australian National Unioversity, Canberra
University of queensland, Brisbane
Monash University, Melbourne
University of NSW, Sydney
University of Adelaide, Adelaide

also as per ranking they are good.

rgds
nag


----------



## nakul_ict (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey thanks nag....are you currently residing in Australia? And do you have any idea about the IT job market??


----------



## nakul_ict (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Copper,

Thanks for replying. Do you have any idea about the Carnegie Mellon University in Adelaide. What kind of employer reputation, it has...


----------

